# Developpement Eclipse/Android



## adi95800 (10 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

Etant tout neuf débarqué dans le monde Mac, depuis une semaine, sur mon MacBook Unibody, je dois réaliser un travail comparatif sur le développement iPhone et Android.

Pour le coté, de Xcode et du SDK iPhone, aucun souci, tout marche bien.

Par contre, du côté de Eclipse et du SDK Android, c'est la que l'affaire se corse.
J'ai bien suivi le tuto en entier, tout marche, a part que je ne peux pas créer de projet Android.

Apparemment, cela vien de ma variable d'environnement PATH. J'ai ajouter le chemin du dossier sdk dans les variables paths, /etc/paths.

echo $PATH
/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/sbin:/usr/local/bin:*/Applications/eclipse/Android/android-sdk-mac_86/tools*:/Applications/eclipse/apache-ant-1.8.0:/usr/X11/bin


Je n'ai pas fait un export dans le dossier .bash_profile, que je n'ai pas trouvé au passage.

Lorsque je veux créer un projet, eclipse me dit que la target du sdk est inconnu et qu'il ait bien nommer dans les options android.

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Bladrak (11 Février 2010)

Hello,

Le fichier .bash_profile est à la racine de ton dossier utilisateur (il est caché, tu dois faire un ls -a pour le voir). S'il n'existe pas, tu peux le créer.

Ça fait longtemps que j'ai installé l'Android SDK mais il me semble qu'il y a une partie de config à faire dans les prefs Eclipse. Tu l'as peut-être fait mais comme tu n'en parles pas...


----------

